# Phone Camera And A X10 Loupe For Macro Shots



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had quite a few problems trying to take photos of watch parts when I was trying to record the position of parts while practising dismantling my scrap watches for experience. The phone camera has a reasonable resolution but the macro setting isn't that great.

Today I stuck the x10 loupe over the phone cam lense and fired off a shot of a pin pallet watch I practise on and got a pretty good shot. Now I know it isn't wonderful and isn't perfectly in focus or anything, but this is a million miles better than what I got before.

If you download that picture you can really look at it at high resolution in a basic picture viewer. I think I will do more experiments and try and do better, but this technique might be of use to some other beginner who doesn't have great gear for taking close up shots.


----------

